# Any Freehand Nail Artists?



## Ithfifi (Jan 5, 2017)

Hi everyone! I was just wondering if anyone on here does freehand nail art? I'd love to see designs you've created.
This is one of the ones I am most proud of so far. 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 58067


----------

